# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  mexican sust 250 true????

## asuboi2005

i got this sust 250 while i was in mexico. i went to 3 different drug stores and all 3 had the same stuff. i was wondering if it was true. I started taking it and my ass is soar.

----------


## ajfina

bro they look real to me, don't have to much experience with those but i don't think fakers are going to do all that work

----------


## H-O-V-A

i've been to mexico and i've seen these. they're legit.

----------


## Weegiebol

> bro they look real to me, don't have to much experience with those but i don't think fakers are going to do all that work



True, I think that producing these would be too much hassle and cost to fake - but you never know with those a$$holes

----------


## wuboy25

If it's fake it's a reeaaalllyyy good looking one. IMO, they're real.

----------


## SnaX

I actually own some of these myself. haven't used any of them though. Been curious as to whether or not they're fake.

----------


## tranzit

they are legit 100%

----------


## Seajackal

These are legit, Mexican sust from Organons as well as 50mg/ml decas are
made in redijects form, you're good to go, though the price hurts more than
the injections spots...

----------


## Seajackal

*Welcome aboard asuboi2005!*

----------


## asuboi2005

cool thanks for the info.

----------


## Bizz

im curious what is the size and lenght of that needle?? half inch??25g??

----------


## Seajackal

From what I remember it was a 22 or 21G 1,5"

----------


## sevenmann

Was just in Mexico and saw them too, and yes, very expensive, I was surprised!! I was going to pick some up but found here in Canada they 're actually cheaper . .

----------


## anabolic_juicer

I had them awhile ago, Redijects are the real deal. Wish I still had them tho.

----------


## passthetest

took them, most pain ever

----------


## CYP400

real, i got those many years ago, just put into another syringe because those needles are big :Wink:

----------


## bigstylios

Cyp.....now They Come Without The Needle Attached To The Glass Syringe. They Include A Packaged 20g Needle In The Box, Which Makes For A Relatively Smaller Package. And In My Opinion You Cant Get A Better Version Of Test. I Love It

----------


## tantan350

> im curious what is the size and lenght of that needle?? half inch??25g??





> From what I remember it was a 22 or 21G 1,5"


Just picked up some of the same Sostenon 250 in Cancun's Walmart.
The needle is 20G x 38mm and whatever 0.90mm x 1.5"
(hehe, only because I'm looking right at it)...peace all

----------


## PEWN

dude this is a year old post.... you should start a new one your self... no one will prob answer to this ...

----------


## andrea123

I know old post but...I don't know any better.

----------

